# Powder alert! Wednesday



## bdfreetuna (Feb 1, 2016)

7" of fresh at Killington / Pico overnight
8" Sugarbush/MRG/Stowe/Smuggs

Cannon, Wildcat pretty much the same. Anywhere in the high peaks. Wednesday 7-8" fresh.

Onthesnow.com


----------



## Quietman (Feb 1, 2016)

I like optimists, but let's be realistic!!  This is Wednesday's forecast for the summit of Mt. Washington(6,288'), posted by the observatory. 

Wednesday:
In the clouds w/ mixed precipitation showers early transitioning to all rain, which may be heavy at times. Snow and sleet accumulations 1-3 inches.

High: Low 30sWind: SW 45-60 mph increasing to 60-80 mph w/ gusts up to 105 mph.Wind Chill: 5 below to 5 above

I think that these guys have a little more insight than onthesnow.com.  Just saying......

Feel free to keep posting this nonsense if it makes you feel better about this current lack of snowfall.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 1, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Anywhere in the high peaks. Wednesday 7-8" fresh.



Go for it.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 1, 2016)

On The Snow has never let me down. Been using it for 3 years faithfully. They know what's up.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 1, 2016)

*noaa

the forecast for mount ellen, vermont at 4,083 ft:*
last updated at 333 pm est mon feb 01 2016
*.tuesday night*...partly cloudy until midnight...then becoming
cloudy. A chance of sleet after midnight. Low around 23. Southwest
winds 10 to 25 mph...becoming south and...increasing to 40 to 55 mph
after midnight.
*.wednesday*...cloudy in the morning...then becoming obscured
in clouds. Rain and freezing rain in the morning...then rain in the
afternoon. High around 45. South winds 60 to 75 mph. Wind chill
values as low as 10 above.


----------



## Tin (Feb 1, 2016)

I want to see some pics from your adventures on Wednesday!


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 1, 2016)

Way too much warm air for that to happen I think. Freezing levels will be way above 6,000ft even, so it won't even perform at elevation. Going to have to wait for the weekend it looks like.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 1, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> On The Snow has never let me down. Been using it for 3 years faithfully. They know what's up.



I guess you used them for your Dec. 27 prediction of a foot too. Didn't happen.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/137503-Trail-Count-Predictions-for-Tues-Wed


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 1, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> On The Snow has never let me down. Been using it for 3 years faithfully. They know what's up.



Lets make a bet .. Zero accumulating snow on Wednesday vs 6" like on the snow says(which likes snow to drive people to its site). Theyre the last people you should go to for an honest forecast. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 2, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I guess you used them for your Dec. 27 prediction of a foot too. Didn't happen.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/137503-Trail-Count-Predictions-for-Tues-Wed



yes, complete swing and a miss

Everyone hopes you're right Tuna, but COME ON. This thread and your weather excitement this week...........pretty lame given what even the non-observer can predict on weather.

Don't get me wrong, I'm a skier, I love the optimism and would want to hug it out with you if your predictions come true.  That said, I've got zero faith in your forecasting


----------



## STREETSKIER (Feb 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2016)

Is Tuna a Scientologist by any chance?


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Feb 2, 2016)

Right, and I hit 80 mph on my board yesterday.


----------



## Tin (Feb 2, 2016)

MRG just closed for the remainder of the week.


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 2, 2016)

Tin said:


> MRG just closed for the remainder of the week.



Even for the powder day on Wednesday?


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## ss20 (Feb 2, 2016)

So Tuna...with 6 inches of fresh will I be able to ski Magic? Lol


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 2, 2016)

Matt Noyes at NECN (who I have a lot of faith in) is predicting some snow at the very outset of this storm but whatever might fall will certainly be washed away and then some by the predicted 1 inch rain event.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2016)

you sir, are a dummy.


----------



## Mapnut (Feb 2, 2016)

National Weather Service has 3-5 inches for Greenville, ME (Squaw Mountain) before turning to sleet and freezing rain. Their conditions, pretty good right now, could actually improve Wednesday.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 2, 2016)

Mapnut said:


> National Weather Service has 3-5 inches for Greenville, ME (Squaw Mountain) before turning to sleet and freezing rain. Their conditions, pretty good right now, could actually improve Wednesday.



Idk about improving with a decent period of freezing rain to top it off


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Tin said:


> MRG just closed for the remainder of the week.


I read the report & indeed it said they suspended operations. However if you go to their webcam both the single & Sunnyside double are spinning, I even saw several people ski down & load the single to go up again.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

You guys only look at NOAA? Seriously there's so many other models to look at. Euro, Canada, NOAA. MRG weather blog. OnTheSnow is seriously accurate.

Either way I'll show you pics from Wednesday and then maybe we'll see about that 

Heck, I think a  few of you could learn a few things from New Hampshire's Hillbilly Weatherman:

https://www.youtube.com/user/huntingtherut/videos

On the Snow now says 8" at Pico overnight. I'm going there tomorrow. I would highly recommend taking a day off and go somewhere up north for a powder day.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 2, 2016)

Canadien has period of freezing whatever followed by hours of rain and gfs has flat out rain


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Smellytele (Feb 2, 2016)

Although further south
Bromley:
Operations Update - February 2, 2016
In an effort to be as transparent as possible during this challenging season, we'd like to let all know now that due to incoming weather for Wednesday, February 3, featuring .7 to 1.2 inches of rain and 45 mph winds, *operations will be suspended 2/3 and 2/4 this week*. Thursday will be spent drying out, assessing and repairing. 
Our apologies for the inconvenience. We fully expect to resume operations at 9am Friday as scheduled!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

Can't wait to show you the photos of all the pow tomorrow night. I'm going solo, cuz nobody believes me. So we shall see, shall we


----------



## Tin (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Puck it (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

Point FM VT says it's gonna show at high elevations, they just not sure how much.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Point FM VT says it's gonna show at high elevations, they just not sure how much.



And this is supposed to be evidence that there will be several inches of powder?

I hope that you are not wasting a vacation day.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

I co-run an advertising business serving 250-300 mostly family campgrounds all throughout the USA. Biggest and best in the industry. I have assistants. I work from home. I take care of business.

www.pelland.com


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2016)

Regular forecasting computers:



Onthesnow's forecasting computer:


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I co-run an advertising business serving 250-300 mostly family campgrounds all throughout the USA. Biggest and best in the industry. I have assistants. I work from home. I take care of business.
> 
> www.pelland.com



Instead of skiing, maybe you should stay home and update your website so that the "upcoming events" section isn't about what is happening during this past November.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2016)

You haven't heard?  Green is the new symbol for light and fluffy powder.



mriceyman said:


> View attachment 18864


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 2, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> You haven't heard?  Green is the new symbol for light and fluffy powder.



Yellow must be the heavy snow then!! 🌨🌨🌨


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ss20 (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Can't wait to show you the photos of all the pow tomorrow night. I'm going solo, cuz nobody believes me. So we shall see, shall we



Give us live updates from Pico, please!  See if you could live stream from a gopro or something

I'll be at home, doing this 



Edit: isn't Pico closed on Wednesday's anyway?


----------



## Puck it (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Bostonian (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 2, 2016)

Tuna is going _water_-skiing. I think that's where the confusion came from.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 2, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Edit: isn't Pico closed on Wednesday's anyway?



This^


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> On the Snow now says 8" at Pico overnight. I'm going there tomorrow. I would highly recommend taking a day off and go somewhere up north for a powder day.


I'd highly recommend bringing skins with you since the lifts won't be spinning at Pico tomorrow.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2016)

You're an idiot.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2016)

seriously, im irrationally angry and offended by the depths of your dumbfuckery.

I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 2, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> seriously, im irrationally angry and offended by the depths of your dumbfuckery.
> 
> I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.



Babahahahhahahahahha


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

Ok fine then, Killington is it is. You'll see the pics. And thanks for those who said may God have mercy on my soul. He does.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Ok fine then, Killington is it is. You'll see the pics. And thanks for those who said may God have mercy on my soul. He does.



Better get there early because Killington gets tracked out fast on powder days.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2016)

you're a very dumb person.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 2, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> you're a very dumb person.



Well one thing for sure is lift lines should be minimal


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Vortex (Feb 2, 2016)

On the Snow and snow-forecast.com both say up to 8 inches at  River followed by NCP.  Temps have stayed colder at the River,   snowmaking  continues up top.  I don't see a powder day.  Maybe we get a net gain.  Looks better than forecasted yesterday.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 2, 2016)

Bob R said:


> On the Snow and snow-forecast.com both say up to 8 inches at  River followed by NCP.  Temps have stayed colder at the River,   snowmaking  continues up top.  I don't see a powder day.  Maybe we get a net gain.  Looks better than forecasted yesterday.


NW Maine would be the place to be tonight for sure. Loaf should do well, 'Back if open always does well with these events where the rest of New England gets rain.
High elevation really helps out.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 2, 2016)

This must be what it's like reasoning with a Trump supporter


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 2, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> This must be what it's like reasoning with a Trump supporter



Or a Sanders supporter


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

Cruz / Rubio is my ticket.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2016)

I have never in my life wanted it to rain in New England in February. now I do. Just so you are proven wrong.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 2, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I have never in my life wanted it to rain in New England in February. now I do. Just so you are proven wrong.



Anger management needed.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Anger management needed.



Welp y'all gonna see the pics tomorrow. I got a nice LG G3 takes good pics. You'll see. I'll even take a pic of how deep my pole sticks into the snow.

Haters gonna hate; believers gonna believe and go skiing.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2016)

You are a dunce.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2016)

a climate change denying evangelical neocon would go skiing when scientists tell him it's guaranteed to rain, because god. good grief.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> You are a dunce.



$10 bet still stands. Want to do it? The photos will tell the truth. I have no problem sending you $10 in the mail.

Joshua Pelland
60 North Maple St Apt #3
Florence, MA 01062


----------



## Puck it (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Smellytele (Feb 2, 2016)

next he will post his phone number on here...


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 2, 2016)

Even if he is right he'll have to deal with Strong and damaging winds, with a south wind 45 to 50 mph increasing to 55 to 60 mph in the afternoon.


----------



## jaybird (Feb 2, 2016)

The Hoback gate is open.
Rustle up some airfare.
You'll feel better.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2016)

there's no way I'm giving you my address, but sure, bet accepted. you can PayPal me $10. the bet is that it rains tomorrow and that any accumulating snow in Vermont from tonight is nullified by the GUARANTEED rainstorm. I doubt you pay up. Maine will be marginally better. But tomorrow is FUBAR. guaranteed.


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> OnTheSnow is seriously accurate.
> 
> On the Snow now says 8" at Pico overnight. I'm going there tomorrow. I would highly recommend taking a day off and go somewhere up north for a powder day.



Did you buy the extended warranty for your cellphone too?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2016)

jaybird said:


> The Hoback gate is open.
> Rustle up some airfare.
> You'll feel better.



I head to steamboat Friday. Getting out of dodge


----------



## jaybird (Feb 2, 2016)

Beautiful at Alta today.
Punxy Phil out.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Welp y'all gonna see the pics tomorrow. I got a nice LG G3 takes good pics. You'll see. I'll even take a pic of how deep my pole sticks into the snow.
> 
> Haters gonna hate; believers gonna believe and go skiing.



i'm pulling for you, hope you get a great day!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> i'm pulling for you, hope you get a great day!



Thanks!

Krusty... the bet is on. PayPal banned me (not sure why). I can do Bitcoin or check/cash in the mail. Or we can just drop the bet and see who's right tomorrow. I don't care. I'm going skiing in 8" fresh untracked powder at K-mart tomorrow.

Guess what I also called Cruz over Trump in Iowa. Think I'm stupid?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2016)

you are totally delusional


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 2, 2016)

You might be able to find 8" of slush somewhere.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 2, 2016)

Better bring the skins, most (if not all) lifts will be shut down with the rain/wind storm a comin'


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> you are totally delusional



Where you from, Brooklyn? You think you know the weather up north better than me? You're the one who's losing out on this awesome ski season. Read my trip reports and see the photos!


----------



## ss20 (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Krusty... the bet is on. PayPal banned me (not sure why). I can do Bitcoin or check/cash in the mail. Or we can just drop the bet and see who's right tomorrow. I don't care. I'm going skiing in 8" fresh untracked powder at K-mart tomorrow.
> 
> Guess what I also called Cruz over Trump in Iowa. Think I'm stupid?



It just gets more and more insane.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

http://www.onthesnow.com/vermont/pico-mountain-at-killington/longterm-weather.html?rptType=snow

9" of snow @ Killington Tomorrow. Deal with it. BE THERE if you're a skier!

I'll be wearing the same jacket and skis you see in the pic. See you there.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 2, 2016)

Why bother with pics, doesn't Killington have a summit webcam?

He can just post old pics of another snow day anyway. I want non self-reported evidence here!


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 2, 2016)

Join us on the 9th green at 9:00. Dress nice.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Where you from, Brooklyn? You think you know the weather up north better than me? You're the one who's losing out on this awesome ski season. Read my trip reports and see the photos!



I know the weather because I respect and understand basic science. Something your kind tends to ignore when it doesn't fit your extremely narrow world view. 

And yea, I live in Brooklyn, but based on the statistics readily available in each of our signatures, my ski season so far has been far more enviable than yours. This time next week I'll be skiing steamboat. It won't rain there. I know because science.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2016)

Pictures aren't persuasive.  Anyone can find some snow that has previously fallen and claim that it's new.  Call me crazy, but actual weather data measured by someone who is independent (like NOAA) would be the most reliable.


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 2, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Pictures aren't persuasive.  Anyone can find some snow that has previously fallen and claim that it's new.  Call me crazy, but actual weather data measured by someone who is independent (like NOAA) would be the most reliable.



I don't know what you're insinuating.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm not insulted. I'm gonna have one of the best days ever. Hope to see some of you up there!

I think I'm a bit more independent than NOAA 

We shall see!


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'm not insulted. I'm gonna have one of the best days ever. Hope to see some of you up there!
> 
> I think I'm a bit more independent than NOAA
> 
> We shall see!



If this is actually just trolling, you've done a great job trolling us.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2016)

I really don't think it's trolling. I think he is that stupid.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

Nope. I'm trying to help out my fellow skiers. Get up there! Sick day *cough cough*. For real. You think I want to make a fool of myself?


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> You think I want to make a fool of myself?


That ship just might have sailed.  I'd love for you to prove us wrong, though.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 2, 2016)

Killington's website said:
			
		

> Lift delays are possible due to potential freezing rain. Check conditions report at killington.com/conditions
> 
> 4:38 pm 02/02/16--Heres the deal, skiers and riders, a mixed bag of weather is on the way and while our elevation often blesses us with a better outcome than forecasters predict, tomorrow is likely to be a sloppy affair at The Beast. Temps are expected to rise again, and precipitation falling from the sky Wednesday will likely take many forms. Cross your fingers for snow, but wear a waterproof layer.



And that's the mountains best possible spin on the situation.

Best bet is to stay up high and lap the North Ridge lift all day


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 2, 2016)

This is all not gona matter. Good chance he doesnt get on a lift tomorrow. Also what the hell does being from the south have anything to do with looking at the weather?  I hope this is just a ploy to be comical and to get a rise out of us Sitting back home. And when did this great ski season occur?  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2016)

dude his four days have been totally epic. haven't you checked his trip reports!?


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Nope. I'm trying to help out my fellow skiers. Get up there! Sick day *cough cough*. For real. You think I want to make a fool of myself?



I hope nobody actually saw the thread title and is planning on anything tomorrow. Kinda giving this site a bad name with false forecasts. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> dude his four days have been totally epic. haven't you checked his trip reports!?



Yeah and all four days so far have been totally epic and I called it correct.

Don't worry about it if you're from NY or NJ or CT. If you live north enough, go for it.


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 2, 2016)

Alright, Tunadamus. Hope it works out and you show us all what's what.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 2, 2016)

Bring the Otterbox!  :lol:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Alright, Tunadamus. Hope it works out and you show us all what's what.



I need to tighten up my DINs with this much pow. It might be dense, or maybe not. Don't want to have too many yard sales. 

Good thing I just got my tires properly inflated, oil change, and my blinker fixed. Gonna be a fun drive in the Subaru.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 2, 2016)

It's like watching a 20 car pile up, you just can't look away


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2016)

hey chief, competent skiers don't have any "yard sales", let alone "too many"

i know I'm new here, but I left Reddit skiing for alpine zone because I thought this was a safe space free of gapers and fucking idiots


----------



## hammer (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Good thing I just got my tires properly inflated, oil change, and my blinker fixed. Gonna be a fun drive in the Subaru.



You're from MA...why did you need your blinker fixed?


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 2, 2016)

hammer said:


> You're from MA...why did you need your blinker fixed?



How else will it be left on in the passing lane with high beams?


----------



## ss20 (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I need to tighten up my DINs with this much pow. It might be dense, or maybe not. Don't want to have too many yard sales.
> 
> Good thing I just got my tires properly inflated, oil change, and my blinker fixed. Gonna be a fun drive in the Subaru.



No way this isn't trolling.  Absolutely no f'ing way it isn't.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2016)

If it's a troll, he's playing a long game. Read one of his trip reports and he commonly talks about his yard sales. I think he's a short bus kind of guy, not a troll.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I co-run an advertising business serving 250-300 mostly family campgrounds all throughout the USA. Biggest and best in the industry. I have assistants. I work from home. I take care of business.
> 
> www.pelland.com



Did your father say that you could take the day off?  You really should clear it with him.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 2, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> If it's a troll, he's playing a long game. Read one of his trip reports and he commonly talks about his yard sales. I think he's a short bus kind of guy, not a troll.


And it ain't going anywhere fast!


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 2, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> hey chief, competent skiers don't have any "yard sales", let alone "too many"
> 
> i know I'm new here, but I left Reddit skiing for alpine zone because I thought this was a safe space free of gapers and fucking idiots



He comes from gaperville usa.. Didnt you know he went 75 mph at killington last season.. His phone told him so. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ss20 (Feb 2, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> He comes from gaperville usa.. Didnt you know he went 75 mph at killington last season.. His phone told him so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



He also believed Magic would open after we got 6 inches on top of nothing earlier this season.  

Bfreedtuna, I'm sure you're a great guy, but nothing makes you look more foolish on the internet when the entire community tells you you're wrong, but you continue to insist you are right.  This is not the first occurrence...or second... or third...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry guys, I'm not trying to fool you. I've had an awesome season so far even though it's just getting started. I've skied since I was 3 years old. Race team in high school. Been hucking 10 foot cliffs since I was a kid. Just need to tighten up my DINs and I'm all set.

Been slowing down lately to teach my wife to ski. Now after 2 years ski skies double diamond sidecountry woods no problem. She loves it.

Now where is my screwdriver.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Sorry guys, I'm not trying to fool you.



Thats what we are worried about. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## powhunter (Feb 2, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> He comes from gaperville usa.. Didnt you know he went 75 mph at killington last season.. His phone told him so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Ha Ha


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

Some Eastern Skiers might have to admit tomorrow night that some other Eastern skiers know what's up. We'll see. I'm trying to do you all a favor here by posting this.

And yeah I'll post my speed tomorrow too. I'm not trying to kill myself but if I find a nice groomed long straight line to myself; we'll see.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Some Eastern Skiers might have to admit tomorrow night that some other Eastern skiers know what's up.


I intend to hold you to that.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

Alright I got Ski Tracks installed on my phone. I'll let ya know.

I mean I literally ripped 4 runs at Stowe after my wife quit for the day in 1:15. Until last chair.

Not trying to brag or boast. But it's the truth. And a couple of those were mogul runs.

I'll probably top out at 60-65 tomorrow but we'll see. Been getting in real good shape lately and losing weight and my legs don't burn.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Alright I got Ski Tracks installed on my phone. I'll let ya know.



What time do you expect precip to start falling?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Alright I got Ski Tracks installed on my phone. I'll let ya know.



Do you a second phone to take a picture of the app on your first phone? 

Sent from my Verizon Wireless Speak and Spell using Tapatalk.


----------



## Tin (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2016)

Bro thats not nirvana that's hanson. Jeez.


----------



## ChicoKat (Feb 2, 2016)

Someone bring up weather modifications and chem trails!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> What time do you expect precip to start falling?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



It's gonna start in the morning and by the end of the day by 9" of fresh.

No I don't have a 2nd phone but I'm pretty sure I can take a screen shot or photo from another phone when I get home.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

ChicoKat said:


> Someone bring up weather modifications and chem trails!



Sure. Yeah there is Cloud Seeding taking place in VT and the North region. Go to WeatherModification.com and look at their clients and locations. I don't know who's paying for it. I know NOAA is one of their clients. Look it up.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2016)

ChicoKat said:


> Someone bring up weather modifications and chem trails!



I totally forgot about that!  Was it Tuna who was the chem trail conspiracy theorist?

If that's the case, I take back what I said about Tuna trolling.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> It's gonna start in the morning and by the end of the day by 9" of fresh.
> 
> No I don't have a 2nd phone but I'm pretty sure I can take a screen shot or photo from another phone when I get home.



Ok so it snows all day at k. Got it


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> I totally forgot about that!  Was it Tuna who was the chem trail conspiracy theorist?
> 
> If that's the case, I take back what I said about Tuna trolling.



See the above statement. It's not chemtrails. It's cloud seeding.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 2, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> If it's a troll, he's playing a long game. Read one of his trip reports and he commonly talks about his yard sales. I think he's a short bus kind of guy, not a troll.



This is the same guy that believes in chemtrail conspiracy theories. Either he's going for the long con or he really is that crazy.


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> See the above statement. It's not chemtrails. It's cloud seeding.



I tried planting some cloud seeds once. Maybe I didn't have the right type of fertilizer.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

No I don't believe in chemtrail conspiracies; see above.

Just adjusted my DIN from 7 to 9.25. Should be good tomorrow. Don't know why I had it so low before.

Oh yeah, probably that dislocated shoulder a few years ago. 185 length skis are made to go fast 

Rossi Phanthom SC80 185. Sick skis. 2009 edition. I think I'll keep em for another year.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> No I don't believe in chemtrail conspiracies; see above.
> 
> Just adjusted my DIN from 7 to 9.25. Should be good tomorrow. Don't know why I had it so low before.



Turn them up to 11 if you can.  It's probably going to be that epic.


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 2, 2016)

Maybe he's just gunning for a marketing job at a ski resort.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

NY DirtBag said:


> Turn them up to 11 if you can.  It's probably going to be that epic.



Nah. Just recovered from a minor knee injury at Bolton. Wearing braces on both knees tomorrow. 9.25 sounds about right.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Maybe he's just gunning for a marketing job at a ski resort.



I have about 18-20 website projects lined up right now. No thanks.

Like I said, this business will sell for $5,000,000 when my father retires in a few years. I'll take a mil and find something else to do. Buy some land and a house and raise some kids for starters.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 2, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Bro thats not nirvana that's hanson. Jeez.



I think this one's a keeper, Tin.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Like I said, *this business will sell for $5,000,000* when my father retires in a few years. I'll take a mil and find something else to do. Buy some land and a house and raise some kids for starters.



You want periods in there, not commas.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

Nope. 300+ clients all across the USA and growing. We basically have no competition, except for one that wishes they were us and has plenty of money to buy us out. 5 million.

I'll probably stick around for a couple years to make sure quality control is up to speed.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow!  A million bucks!  You could rent a nice place at telluride for a season or 2.


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Nope. 300+ clients all across the USA and growing. We basically have no competition, except for one that wishes they were us and has plenty of money to buy us out. 5 million.



Thanks, you've just given me a new business model with limited competition consisting of an owner getting ready to retire. I'll consider a $1M buyout now before growth cuts into your top line.


----------



## tumbler (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I have about 18-20 website projects lined up right now. No thanks.
> 
> Like I said, this business will sell for $5,000,000 when my father retires in a few years. I'll take a mil and find something else to do. Buy some land and a house and raise some kids for starters.



We've reached a new douche level.  Don't blow all of Daddy's money on the drugs you are on.  Seriously, you are so cool.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2016)

NY DirtBag said:


> Wow!  A million bucks!  You could rent a nice place at telluride for a season or 2.



Way less than a million.  The greedy government KILLS you on the taxes in that.  The reality is he'd be lucky to have enough left to buy a very nice house, but that's about it.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 2, 2016)

Shit i wish my dad had a company built for me. I had to do it myself .. *pats self on back* 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 2, 2016)

This is getting as good as the lost skis on the Kitchen Wall.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2016)

.The higher summits forecast for the green mountains of Vermont...

.Tonight...partly cloudy until midnight...then becoming cloudy. A
slight chance of snow after midnight. Lows in the mid 20s. Southwest
winds 5 to 20 mph...increasing to south 30 to 45 mph after midnight.
Wind chill values in the single digits above zero. 
.Wednesday...cloudy. Snow likely or sleet in the morning...then rain
in the afternoon. Highs in the upper 40s. South winds 50 to 65 mph.
Wind chill values in the single digits above zero in the morning. 
.Wednesday night...mostly cloudy. Rain likely until midnight...then
a chance of rain showers after midnight. Lows in the upper 20s.
Southwest winds 45 to 60 mph...becoming west and...decreasing to
35 to 50 mph after midnight.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> I tried planting some cloud seeds once. Maybe I didn't have the right type of fertilizer.



Is that Tuna's dump from Sugarloaf a couple of years back?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Way less than a million.  The greedy government KILLS you on the taxes in that.  The reality is he'd be lucky to have enough left to buy a very nice house, but that's about it.



Okay so maybe 3 million. Still enough for Dad and Mom to retire, and a million for me.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> Shit i wish my dad had a company built for me. I had to do it myself .. *pats self on back* &#55357;&#56490;&#55356;&#57339;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



We have been very blessed and he started the company in 1980, originally working with ski areas like Berkshire East and a few others.

Then moved on to family campgrounds, brochures and rack cards. Built the first website in like 1995.

When I was 15 I ran a site called "The Nation of Emulation" (computer games emulator software). Got 1,000,000 hits before I gave up the project. First site I built.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Is that Tuna's dump from Sugarloaf a couple of years back?



No that was at Jay Peak. On the Ridge. Had to go!


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> No that was at Jay Peak. On the Ridge. Had to go!



The mystery of the Jay cloud is solved.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2016)

No offense Tuna, but it's fairly juvenile to talk about the proceeds you expect to be getting from the sale of your father's company.

For one, nobody on this site cares and it looks like you're crying for attention.

For two, it should be no one's business, but your family's.  If I were your dad, I'd be none to pleased of you divulging this information on the internet or with anyone but family.

Stick to the weather prediction lulz


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 3, 2016)

By the looks of thd radar k might actually see 8 flakes this morning.. Hope you brought your paddles instead of poles


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm on my way ! It BETTER be Snowing !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mbedle (Feb 3, 2016)

Sleeting at Stowe this morning. going to be rain in a couple of hours. Not fun...


----------



## Harvey (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm as sad about the weather are most of you guys. But this thread does have real entertainment value.

Still rather have snow.


----------



## Tin (Feb 3, 2016)

DUDE WAS RIGHT!!! ENJOYING THE POW-POW!!!!


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 3, 2016)

Harvey said:


> I'm as sad about the weather are most of you guys. But this thread does have real entertainment value.
> 
> Still rather have snow.



With you 1000% 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 3, 2016)

Tin said:


> DUDE WAS RIGHT!!! ENJOYING THE POW-POW!!!!



Mustve done the moonlight skin lol


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 3, 2016)

Love the Jay Peak ski report this morning.

Ugliness mixed with nastiness.

***6:00AM***SLEEP IN***


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 3, 2016)

fbrissette said:


> Love the Jay Peak ski report this morning.
> 
> Ugliness mixed with nastiness.
> 
> ***6:00AM***SLEEP IN***


Tuna are you awake yet.. First chair in half hour!



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 3, 2016)

.The higher summits forecast for the green mountains of vermont...

.Today...summits in and out of clouds in the morning...then becoming
obscured in clouds. A mix of snow sleet and freezing rain is
expected in the morning before transitioning to mostly rain in
the afternoon. Highs around 50. South winds 45 to 55 mph. Wind
chill values in the single digits above zero in the morning.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 3, 2016)

Raining now in northeastern Vermont.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 3, 2016)

Tuna just sent me this picture!







He must be skiing so fast that the atmosphere around him instantly freezes any airborne water turning it into bottomless powder!


----------



## Tin (Feb 3, 2016)

from_the_NEK said:


> Tuna just sent me this picture!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even Neil can't explain his speed!


----------



## cdskier (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks promising!



> Bear Base Area is on hold (lifts and lodge),Skyeship Base is closed for the day (lift and lodge),K-1 Express is on hold.
> 
> 8:28 am 02/03/16--Here's the deal, skiers and riders, a mixed bag of weather is on the way and while our elevation often blesses us with a better outcome than forecasters predict, today will be a sloppy affair at The Beast. Temps are expected to rise, precipitation will likely take many forms, and winds are gusty.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 3, 2016)

This is definitely going down as one of the most epic threads in this forum's history.

No doubt he'll blame the lack of snow on cloud seeding by the New World Order.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2016)

Superstar was running but has now stopped.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 3, 2016)

Heavy rain!  ULLR just assfucked ya


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 3, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> No doubt he'll blame the lack of snow on cloud seeding by the New World Order.



Illuminati gained control over the winds to push the snow into Canada?

THANKS OBAMA.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2016)

Wildcat looks a little better but not much.
Base:
*Today*
Snow  and sleet before 3pm, then rain, possibly mixed with sleet between 3pm  and 4pm, then rain after 4pm. The snow could be heavy at times.  High  near 38. Breezy, with a southeast wind 15 to 20 mph.  Chance of  precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow and sleet accumulation of 2 to  4 inches possible. 

*Tonight*
Rain  before 1am, then a chance of drizzle between 1am and 3am.  Low around  37. South wind 5 to 10 mph becoming west after midnight.  Chance of  precipitation is 80%. New precipitation amounts between a quarter and  half of an inch possible. 




Peak:
*oday*Freezing  rain, possibly mixed with snow, becoming all freezing rain after 3pm.  The snow could be heavy at times.  High near 33. Breezy, with a south  wind 15 to 25 mph.  Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime ice  accumulation of 0.1 to 0.2 of an inch possible.  Total daytime snow  accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 
*Tonight*
Rain  likely before 1am, then a chance of drizzle between 1am and 3am.   Mostly cloudy, with a temperature rising to around 42 by 4am. Windy,  with a south wind 25 to 30 mph, with gusts as high as 40 mph.  Chance of  precipitation is 70%. New precipitation amounts between a quarter and  half of an inch possible.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 3, 2016)

enjoy the snowdon and snowshed quads you idiot.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 3, 2016)

Still waiting for those pow photos...


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2016)

He probably went to Canada.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> enjoy the snowdon and snowshed quads you idiot.



Snowshed quad on hold


----------



## Harvey (Feb 3, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> He probably went to Canada.



Parts of Canada have been good this season.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Scruffy (Feb 3, 2016)

You guys are brutal!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 3, 2016)

Heavy freezing rain at Mt Ellen. Lapping GMX.  Have to stay on groomers.  Making the most of it!  Beats working!


----------



## Mapnut (Feb 3, 2016)

Webcams show it snowing right now at Saddleback (not open) and Squaw (not open til Friday).


----------



## Whitey (Feb 3, 2016)

Wow, you guys are relentless.    This pistol whipping that Tuna is taking over his posts makes the beating I took over my "whales vs wales" thread look like a group hug in comparison


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 3, 2016)

Killington webcams showing some awesome pow.






.


----------



## Edd (Feb 3, 2016)

Loon's gondola on wind hold.  Wildcat and Crotched closed today.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 3, 2016)

Bear Base Area is on hold (lifts and lodge),Skyeship Base is closed for  the day (lift and lodge). Snowshed Double will open at 9:00, Snowdon  Quad and Poma at 9:15, all other lifts on hold


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 3, 2016)

The Mid Burke Express at Q Burke is on wind hold.

Something tells me that they won't open it today since there are probably at most two people skiing there.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 3, 2016)

Whitey said:


> Wow, you guys are relentless.    This pistol whipping that Tuna is taking over his posts makes the beating I took over my "whales vs wales" thread look like a group hug in comparison



You tried to defend yourself, and when the community said you were wrong, you accepted that.  This guy doesn't grasp the ability to understand that he's wrong.  And he went on a lot of stupid meaningless tangents that just dug him deeper in a hole.  You didn't post your address on the internet because of a pitiful $10 bet... Nor did you suggest payment in Bitcoin :lol:

I also don't think you believe in cloud seeding, hitting 70mph on Snowdon at Killington, or that 6 inches on top of dirt is enough to open up Magic.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 3, 2016)

Bet there aren't any lines on the snowshed lift.  He's gonna lap that  shit all day.  40 runs.  10,000ft vertical.  I can't wait to see his 'ski tracks'


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 3, 2016)

ss20 said:


> I also don't think you believe in cloud seeding, hitting 70mph on Snowdon at Killington, or that 6 inches on top of dirt is enough to open up Magic.


To be fair, cloud seeding to encourage rainfall is a real thing.  But cloud seeding to control the minds of people is not a real thing.

I like how he thinks that he's not wacky because he doesn't believe in contrail conspiracies - just cloud seeding conspiracies.  As if one is legit and the other isn't.


----------



## frapcap (Feb 3, 2016)

Bummer. Looks like everyone is getting a wash out. Hopefully it won't be hard rain.

Meanwhile, in Aspen, 41" on the books the past 3 days.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Heavy freezing rain at Mt Ellen. Lapping GMX.  Have to stay on groomers.  Making the most of it!  Beats working!



Think I am actually liking work today. mmmmm warm and dry.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 3, 2016)

Anyone remember the story of him leaving his girlfriend on tghe slopes a couple of years ago?  And now he is married.  Wonder if it is the same woman?


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 3, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> On The Snow has never let me down. Been using it for 3 years faithfully. They know what's up.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 3, 2016)

If he had some balls he'd come on here and post that he was wrong.  But apparently he doesn't have any common sense or balls.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 3, 2016)

I'd he left his wife on the slopes he's got no balls. She has them by now !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 3, 2016)

This outcome was probably inevitable, but I admit it has me feeling a little down.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 3, 2016)

Never seen so many "skiers" so thrilled to have a rainy day.  Enjoy.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 3, 2016)

Tuna is sitting in his room in his underwear laughing at us right now.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2016)

Rowsdower said:


> Tuna is sitting in his room in his underwear laughing at us right now.



his room in his parents' basement with his "wife".


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 3, 2016)

Literally not a single person on any of the sugarbush webcams


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 3, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Never seen so many "skiers" so thrilled to have a rainy day.  Enjoy.



We knew what was coming.. No need to lie to ourselves .. Id much rather it be snow but it never was gonna be


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 3, 2016)

poor tuna... I almost feel bad for him... almost.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> Literally not a single person on any of the sugarbush webcams



xwhaler is there somewhere


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 3, 2016)

i don't know.. the map i looked at seem like the high elevation of big K might be getting snow.  hoping tuna has a great day.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 3, 2016)

Snowing all the way to the base at the River.  Looks like snow up top all day.  Best case it changes over around 3 at the bottom. Then NCP till 9 ish.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 3, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> xwhaler is there somewhere



I just saw one person but it was at Lincoln peak so there must be at least 2 people since he said he was at mt ellen


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 3, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> i don't know.. the map i looked at seem like the high elevation of big K might be getting snow.  hoping tuna has a great day.



north ridge webcam


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 3, 2016)

looks like I need to create a Bitcoin wallet to get my $10 from this moron


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 3, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> Literally not a single person on any of the sugarbush webcams



Yes it's empty here today!  No lift lines!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 3, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> I just saw one person but it was at Lincoln peak so there must be at least 2 people since he said he was at mt ellen



Here with Catsup948. We did 5 runs off the GMX at ME.  Took shuttle to LP as more lifts open here.  Groomers skiing okay. Kinda frozen cord mixed with loose granular.

Wet and cold for sure


----------



## Vortex (Feb 3, 2016)

The River is still making snow from Mid mountain up. Hoping for the best  , but there will be sleet/mixed and NCP.  Heard it stated as mixed precipt.  Snow to the bottom and snow making Visible from a base web cam.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 3, 2016)

I can't wait for this guy to not pay me, and for me to subsequently shame him every time he ever posts for the rest of time. Setting up a Bitcoin wallet tonight after work


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 3, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> i don't know.. the map i looked at seem like the high elevation of big K might be getting snow.  hoping tuna has a great day.



I would certainly rather be skiing K in the rain/sleet/snow/whatever over what I'm doing now.


----------



## Whitey (Feb 3, 2016)

ss20 said:


> I also don't think you believe in cloud seeding, hitting 70mph on Snowdon at Killington, or that 6 inches on top of dirt is enough to open up Magic.



Of course I don't believe in that stuff!   That's the whole reason why I wear my tinfoil hat wherever I go - to ensure that the UN can't beam that stuff directly into my brain from the black helicopters they have circling my area.    

If you excuse me now, I have to go and check the expiration dates on my emergency food supplies that I keep in the bunker under my house.


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 3, 2016)

It is NASTY out there today. My roofbox was like a sail on the ride in this morning!


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 3, 2016)

Just went to the summit of Lincoln peak.  Not even a trace of snow!  Lots of freezing rain though.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 3, 2016)

Nobody can be that pompous and dumb.You would think it had to be trolling but I'm pretty sure it was not based on his last disaster.

"How'd that 1-2 feet prediction work out for ya?Or how Killington handled that fresh foot"?

 12:32 pm 12/30/15--Tuesday's storm dropped 5 inches of thick, heavy snow on The Beast 

"On The Snow has never let me down. Been using it for 3 years faithfully. They know what's up."
They let you down today and 0n 12/30/15.

Stop the teenage-like boasting if you want to be taken seriously.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 3, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Nobody can be that pompous and dumb.You would think it had to be trolling but I'm pretty sure it was not based on his last disaster.
> 
> 
> Stop the teenage-like boasting if you want to be taken seriously.



But hes a future millionaire!! 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 3, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> But hes a future millionaire!!


You'd think that a confident future millionaire could afford to bet more than $10.


----------



## Whitey (Feb 3, 2016)

I'd rather read a Tuna post where he forecasts the weather while doing 90 MPH on his skis all while being chased by cloud seeding airplanes over another "DC Panda video" thread.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 3, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> You'd think that a confident future millionaire could afford to bet more than $10.



you don't get to be a millionaire squandering your money.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2016)

Whitey said:


> I'd rather read a Tuna post where he forecasts the weather while doing 90 MPH on his skis all while being chased by cloud seeding airplanes over another "DC Panda video" thread.



I am avoiding all DC Panda videos and remakes with 50 year old women playing the part of the Panda.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 3, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> you don't get to be a millionaire squandering your *father's* money.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 3, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> you don't get to be a millionaire squandering your money.



Unless of course you start out as a MULTI millionaire


----------



## ChicoKat (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## dlague (Feb 3, 2016)

I find it entertaining that you all entertained one person.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2016)

> *precipitation will likely take many forms*



Nothing like ski report used car salesman.  Reminds me of "pre-owned" cars.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 3, 2016)

dlague said:


> I find it entertaining that you all entertained one person.



We have to do something to stay sane.


----------



## jaybird (Feb 3, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I head to steamboat Friday. Getting out of dodge



Have at it ... there's another Pacific storm coming on in ... Dog !

Back East, folks will continue making sacrificial offerings of those with inflated prognostications.
Quebec looks wet ... but way northern Maine looks white...up in 'cousin-country'.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 3, 2016)

By this time next week snow will be flying again.. Im guessing tuna will be on about 430 after last chair


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 3, 2016)

It POURING here right now.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2016)

did just see a skier at Ramshead


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 3, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> did just see a skier at Ramshead



I'm guessing that you just saw their head since they must be skiing in so much pow.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 3, 2016)

1:45 pm 02/03/16--Well, skiers and riders, our hopes for better than predicted weather today have been dashed - it looks like it will be a sloppy affair at The Beast.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 3, 2016)

The silence is deafening.Must be digging out.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 3, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Some Eastern Skiers might have to admit tomorrow night that some other Eastern skiers know what's up. We'll see. I'm trying to do you all a favor here by posting this.



......................


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 3, 2016)

Live image of Tuna:


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 3, 2016)

I just checked his Facebook page.  He just posted a new photo of his awesome pow day.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks like it switched over to NCP at the River too.  Got Windy some Wind holds. Couple of inches mid mountain.  Can't get info high due to Wind holds.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 3, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> I just checked his Facebook page.  He just posted a new photo of his awesome pow day.



Funny chit


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 3, 2016)

Maybe he meant *NEXT* Wednesday... we might get some snow next Tuesday into Wednesday.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 3, 2016)

Tuna's last login was at 10:35 last night.  That suggests to me that he wasn't actually trolling.  Wouldn't a troll want to login and see people's reaction to their shenanigans?


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 3, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Tuna's last login was at 10:35 last night.  That suggests to me that he wasn't actually trolling.  Wouldn't a troll want to login and see people's reaction to their shenanigans?



He knew he had to leave early before the blizzard got too bad to drive up North for an epic pow day.  Seems like a solid plan to me.;-)


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 3, 2016)

He wasn't trolling. He probably skied in the rain today.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 3, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> He wasn't trolling. He probably skied in the rain today.


I want to believe that he will learn a lesson, but I am not so sure that he will.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Tuna's last login was at 10:35 last night.  That suggests to me that he wasn't actually trolling.  Wouldn't a troll want to login and see people's reaction to their shenanigans?



You don't have to be logged in to read the forum.  You can also hide your logged in status.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 3, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> I want to believe that he will learn a lesson, but I am not so sure that he will.



He will dissappear for some time then come back like nothing happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 3, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> He will dissappear for some time then come back like nothing happened.


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 3, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> He will dissappear for some time then come back like nothing happened.





VTKilarney said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking.



rest assured there are several here who will not let that happen.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 3, 2016)

the second he posts again I'm demanding my $10


----------



## Tin (Feb 3, 2016)

Given inflation "Give me my $2" is now "Give me my $10!".


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 3, 2016)

I suspect he will claim the bet wasn't final because I didn't post my address to a bunch of Internet strangers. A friend who uses Bitcoin is giving me his wallet address to accept payment


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Feb 3, 2016)

ss20 said:


> It just gets more and more insane.



Crying. Fuc&ing CRYING at my desk right now. 

Co-Workers are wondering WTF is wrong with me.

Oh, and Killington... well, http://www.killington.com/site/mountain/webcam/superstar.html Mahogany Ridge is open.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 3, 2016)

Guys, Tuna is driving home from the mountain and he should be posting a trip report later tonight.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 3, 2016)

I can not find the thread where he left the girlfriend on the trail after she was having problems getting down.


----------



## freeski (Feb 3, 2016)

Hopefully he gets a good off trail poop in. It would make for a great trip report.


----------



## Whitey (Feb 3, 2016)

Reading this thread is like watching the Rodney King video. . .


----------



## dlague (Feb 3, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> rest assured there are several here who will not let that happen.



True - some remember things well!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 3, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I co-run an advertising business serving 250-300 mostly family campgrounds all throughout the USA. Biggest and best in the industry. I have assistants. I work from home. I take care of business.
> 
> www.pelland.com



Why a secure site? You don't take payments or anything. :what:


----------



## snoseek (Feb 3, 2016)

Damn you guys REALLY need it to snow!!!

But in the meantime this thread delivers!

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harvey (Feb 3, 2016)

MadMadWorld said:


> Why a secure site? You don't take payments or anything. :what:



All sites will be secure soon. Browsers are going to start "warning" people when a site is not "secure" and that will drive a big move to https.  Google has also called it a ranking signal.  It is the future, coming soon.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2016)

Harvey said:


> All sites will be secure soon. Browsers are going to start "warning" people when a site is not "secure" and that will drive a big move to https.  Google has also called it a ranking signal.  It is the future, coming soon.



Anything that can keep my senior mother from clicking on obvious virus click bait, I'm all for.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 4, 2016)

Tuna =1, everyone else in this thread =0.   Next contest?


----------



## mbedle (Feb 4, 2016)

My hat is off to you guys - I just spent the last half hour reading this thread.... Epic.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 4, 2016)

..


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 4, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Tuna =1, everyone else in this thread =0.   Next contest?






Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Feb 4, 2016)

I just opened this thread for the first time. I actually think this is a bit shameful. You don't taunt the retarded kid. It's not nice.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I just opened this thread for the first time. I actually think this is a bit shameful. You don't taunt the retarded kid. It's not nice.



Hey he was the one claiming to know more than anyone else.. Dont blame the masses


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## freeski (Feb 4, 2016)

Tuna tapped into all of the disappointment of the season. He believed what we all wanted to believe. Long live Tuna. I hope he's not stuck in a 15' snow drift on Ovation.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 4, 2016)

Tuna must still be recovering from all that powder he skied yesterday!


----------



## Edd (Feb 4, 2016)

Having the gumption to brave the crap weather deserves some respect, at least.


----------



## abc (Feb 4, 2016)

Come on, the guy runs an ADVERTISING business! 

What do you expect??? The truth? Or the facts?:roll:


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 4, 2016)

His father runs the business.  Tuna isn't even mentioned on the website.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 4, 2016)

I hope that Tuna predicts rain next week.  That'll guarantee us a great snowstorm.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 4, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> His father runs the business.  Tuna isn't even mentioned on the website.



I have a feeling the picture on the main page of their site of the 2 people is him and his dad...


----------



## ss20 (Feb 4, 2016)

The Final Report...

http://http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/137749-Killington-2-3-2016


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Feb 4, 2016)

Alright, alright, enough of trowing Tuna to the wolves. 

Until the next "pow day"...

That being said. Magic is going to be one big party on Saturday. You wont want to miss out.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 4, 2016)

Wow! How did I miss this lol! Definitely the best tuna thread yet.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 5, 2016)

Meanwhile it's snowing like crazy here in ct. This ground was bare yesterday


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm surprised that Tuna didn't head to Powder Ridge!


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seriously, 6 inches of fresh pow over dirt!


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 5, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> Seriously, 6 inches of fresh pow over dirt!



Time for Sundown to seed Satan's stairway??


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 5, 2016)

My girlfriend went there a couple weeks ago, I'm surprised they're even open this year


----------



## freeski (Feb 5, 2016)

I thought a poll was a good idea. I was hoping for a landslide in favor of Tuna. I can see wear this would be seen as malicious and apologize to the board.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 6, 2016)

A general tip: Always expect a guy from Brooklyn to collect on a bet.  :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2016)

This conversation has run its course.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 6, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> A general tip: Always expect a guy from Brooklyn to collect on a bet.  :beer:



potd


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm not going to knock Tuna for being an optimist. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2016)

Test


----------

